# The Puffer Thread



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

So who keeps, has kept or would like to keep Puffers ?
I have kept an Arrow-Head (Tetraodon Suvattii) and a Green spotted Puffer (Tetraodon Nigroviridis). I have a few pic's I will add later.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I used to have a pair of red tail red eye puffers, lil crackers they were


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

I had some freshwater tropical dwarf puffers, fantastic wee guys. I also had a valentino puffer when i had my marine tank. Puffers are definitely my fav fish, bags full of character!!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Ive had a giant puffer, a congo box fish, and some of the small chaps like figure of 8s and pygmies - been ages since i did anything fish wise so i cant quite remember how to spell the scientific names so i wont embarass myself!


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is my Green spotted Puffer Tank and a closer pic of the Puffer
















I will put up the Arrow-Head Puffer pic's soon.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

i want some figure of eight ones .....
i love puffers


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my tank (that Jake bought me):

















It has 1 Puffer: (Was sold as a figure of eight but Jake thinks its a green spotted)








1 Mono:








1 Sole (Hiding):


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice tank and fish Becci. Here is my Arrow-Head Puffer & Tank.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ive had mbu's, fahaka, figure 8's, green spotted, red eye red red tail.


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Hiya, I don't own any puffer fish, as I have a tropical fish tank and not a marine tank. Has anyone got any pictures of their puffer fish, whilest puffed up? (Sorry if i used the wrong term! Lol)


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i used to have a mbu and a fahaka............the mbu was rehomed and the fahaka now lives with my eldest son , will get a picture next time i am over there


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone else keep Puffers Fresh, Brackish or Marine ?


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have had Palembangs and currently have a young 4inch MBU. He's quality.


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Any pic's.


----------

